
Show HN: Mudstack – Asset Management for Game Studios and Digital Artists - mudstackjordan
https://mudstack.com
======
mudstackjordan
Today we launched Mudstack's early access program. After working hard for
almost a year, we are finally ready to kickoff the program and invite the
world to come and check out what we have been building.

We built mudstack to help game studios and artists manage, collaborate on, and
ship their art assets and pipelines better, faster, and with confidence.

This early access program represents the culmination of our dreams. We are
extremely excited to be kicking it off, and welcome any and all feedback.

